# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Dashuria me shikim të parë!

## DI_ANA

Por ja qe paska edhe dashuri me shikim te pare.....
Ekzistoka me te vertete....te vjen aty kur nuk e pret...kur nuk e merr vesh sesi te bie ne koke dhe te trullos mendimet...
 Ti ke vite qe jeton me nje partner dhe papritur sheh dike me te cilin dashurohesh me shikim te pare dhe kupton se ky i fundit paska qene personi i vertete i jetes tende. Ne kete rast e humbet teresisht kontrollin e situates dhe je gati ta ndjekesh edhe deri ne fund te botes ose deri ne hotelin, ku ai/ajo te le takimin....
 E nese nuk je dakord per kete ndjenje, qe sapo te ka lindur, ky zjarr ka per t'u shuar menjehere, te jesh i/e sigurt!
 Ama, nese vertet bindesh se eshte dashuria e jetes suaj, mos u kthe me mbrapa, edhe pse jeni me partnerin tuaj real, i cili nuk eshte ai i duhuri per ju....Nuk duhet ta tradhetosh por ti flasesh dhe te largohesh...te shohesh lumturine...
Dhe kjo per shkakun se njerezimi eshte gjithmone ne kerkim te nje lumturie egoiste ...

Si do vepronit ne kete rast?
Do merrnit kohen e duhur,apo do u hidhnit ne krahet e dashurise se re,duke harruar dhe i bere dem asaj te vjetres?!
A mendoni qe jemi qenie egoiste ne dashuri,ashtu siç jemi ne çdo fushe te jetes?! 
A keni dashuruar me shikim te pare?

----------


## SeveN

Se besoj se mund te ekzistoje dashuri me shikim te pare, ajo eshte thjesht nje terheqje fizike e momentit! S'mund te mendosh qe je dashuruar me nje person sapo e shef, pa njohur tipin e tij, mentalitetin, gjerat qe i pelqejne dhe si pelqejne e shume te tjera! 
Njihesh me dike dhe te duhet kohe para se te kuptosh qe e do ate njeri, keshtu qe personalisht s'besoj ne kete lloj dashurie sepse nuk eshte dashuri thjesht nje terheqje dhe asgje me shume!

----------


## ABSOLUTE

Dashnia me e fuqishme esht ajo kur ndodhe ne shikim te Pare. Vetem duhet te jet e dyanshme...

----------


## Besoja

Ekziston dhe eshte me pasionantja por natyrisht nuk jeton gjate.

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

Pse sthoni ju...qeka dashni me kohe te limitume..! Per mu s`existo...mund te jete fiksim ...terheqje a ku di une...po si ve dot emrin e dashurise..!

----------


## Dorontina

> Por ja qe paska edhe dashuri me shikim te pare.....
> Ekzistoka me te vertete....
> A keni dashuruar me shikim te pare?


Po une ne fillim shiqimin e par ja ipsha kafes , dikur nji dit me vend te shiqoja kafen e shiqova nji bukurosh tash nuk du mu kafe .... :syte zemra:

----------


## alda09

Ekziston dhe eshte e bukur.me te degjuar i kam keto se personalisht njiheshim por nuk ekzistonin ndjenjat,me vone............

----------


## DI_ANA

> Po une ne fillim shiqimin e par ja ipsha kafes , dikur nji dit me vend te shiqoja kafen e shiqova nji bukurosh tash nuk du mu kafe ....


Dorontina ka qene "coup de foudre" jo dashuri! :buzeqeshje: 
Ndodh kjo pikerisht si fillim dhe pastaj vjen dashuria.Nje gje e tille eshte e rralle,por sa e forte eshte kur e provon.



Ps....Dori here tjeter mos u mjafto me shikim.Shprehi ndjenjat.. :syte zemra: 

Respekte

----------


## DI_ANA

> Pse sthoni ju...qeka dashni me kohe te limitume..! Per mu s`existo...mund te jete fiksim ...terheqje a ku di une...po si ve dot emrin e dashurise..!


Fiksim,terheqje......qe kthehen ne pasion dhe dashuri Llaci!
Eshte fillimi ose lindja e nje dashurie.
Mbase nje dite do te trokasi dhe ty ne dere. :buzeqeshje: 
Ta uroj te jete e paster,e sinqerte dhe pa vuajtje.

----------


## DI_ANA

> Se besoj se mund te ekzistoje dashuri me shikim te pare, ajo eshte thjesht nje terheqje fizike e momentit! S'mund te mendosh qe je dashuruar me nje person sapo e shef, pa njohur tipin e tij, mentalitetin, gjerat qe i pelqejne dhe si pelqejne e shume te tjera! 
> Njihesh me dike dhe te duhet kohe para se te kuptosh qe e do ate njeri, keshtu qe personalisht s'besoj ne kete lloj dashurie sepse nuk eshte dashuri thjesht nje terheqje dhe asgje me shume!


Seven.....

Ka njerez qe rrine bashke shume vite dhe ne ndarje kuptojne se ne te vertete nuk jane njohur kurre!
Gabimi i njerezimit eshte se dashuron qorrazi ndonjehere dhe nuk i shikon te metat e tjetrit/tjetres...
Por po nuk gabuam nuk kemi si te kuptojme ndjenjen,vleren e dashurise dhe dashurine e vertete.
Dashuria me shikim te pare eshte me e bukura dhe me e fuqishmja.

Respekte

----------


## xfiles

> Dashnia me e fuqishme esht ajo kur ndodhe ne shikim te Pare. Vetem duhet te jet e dyanshme...


jam shume dakord,
e kupton direkt nese te intereson dikush apo jo, 
dashuria po lindi ne momentet e para mire, nese jo nuk ka shpresa te lindi sado gjate te rrish afer dikujt. Diçka do lindte sigurisht por nuk do ishte aspak dashuri, me shume forca e zakonit te te qendruarit me dike.

----------


## Dorontina

> Dashnia me e fuqishme esht ajo kur ndodhe ne shikim te Pare. ...


Dashuria me shiqim te par asht si te blejsh kepucet me shiqim te par pa provu,ose te knaqin ose ti bejn gishtat truq  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

*Gjithmonë flisni me "Unë".Pse nuk analizoni një herë me "Ai"?
Atëherë po pyes unë: Ju ka ndodhur ndonjëherë që tju shpreh dikush dashurinë me shikim të parë?Si kini vepruar? Ka qënë gjithmon i drejtë vendimi,përgjigja juaj? 
Po ju kujtoj një fjalë të mënçur; - " Mos bëj në jetë,atë që s'do ta heqësh vetë!" 
Mendohuni.
Respekt*

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

> Fiksim,terheqje......qe kthehen ne pasion dhe dashuri Llaci!
> Eshte fillimi ose lindja e nje dashurie.
> Mbase nje dite do te trokasi dhe ty ne dere.
> Ta uroj te jete e paster,e sinqerte dhe pa vuajtje.


Diana Dashuri me shikim te pare????
A ekzisto thu ?

Sa per mu ...mka ardh dashnia...po jo me shikim te pare...! 
Edhe te them se osht e gjate...osht shum e gjate...shum e sinqert e pa vujtje...( ene e di pse pa vujte...se dashuria vet te bo ti harrosh vujtjet )  :shkelje syri: 
Se jom kshu pranej te them qe nuk ekzisto ajo me shikim te pare...!
Pse do thush ti  :  Ja ta them une pse...!
Se ti sado qe te shtiresh nuk mund ta dush i rob qe e shef iher ne rruge...ti nuk di ca zeri ka ai...nuk di ca deshirash ka...nuk di ca robi osht ...ca tipi ka...sa pershtatet me ty etj etj qe mund te te numeroj deri neser e prap nuk marohen ene sa do te munohesh ti ta dush nuk ke mundesi me e dash aq fort sa thu ti ...
Qe ta dush i rob duhet ta kesh te gjithin per vete. Duhet tja dish ku i ka ene nishonat mo te vegjel...duhet te dish kush dhom i ka dal i pari kur ka qen bebe...etj etj !  :buzeqeshje: 
A m`kupto...smund te bish kshu ne dashni si thu ti...se i bi me ra ka 20 her ne dit ne dashni ! Ajo mund te jet naigjo pasioni , nai intrigim i brendshem ..nai terheqje e forte...tundim a ku di un se ca...po si vej dot emrin DASHURI ! Edhe e di pse???
Se DASHURI osht shum fjal e modhe per tja von un njones qe e kom pa iher ne rruge ... :shkelje syri:

----------


## maxhuni

*Dashuria Me Shikim Te pare Eshte Si : Debora  E Pare Qe Here Mban Dhe Here Smban Ne Toke*

----------


## BaBa

> *Gjithmonë flisni me "Unë".Pse nuk analizoni një herë me "Ai"?
> Atëherë po pyes unë: Ju ka ndodhur ndonjëherë që tju shpreh dikush dashurinë me shikim të parë?Si kini vepruar? Ka qënë gjithmon i drejtë vendimi,përgjigja juaj? 
> Po ju kujtoj një fjalë të mënçur; - " Mos bëj në jetë,atë që s'do ta heqësh vetë!" 
> Mendohuni.
> Respekt*




po gjana qe ndodhin jan keto pun.


personalisht jo i kam then njeres qe me shprehu dashurin me shikim tpar, por ishte shum shikim i gjat .

PS: i thash jo vetem e vetem se me zgjonte qe ne 7 te mengjezit, {shum xheloze ajo }pale te kisha nje lidhje serjoze me te, e merr me mend ca do bahesh.!!!!




shnet.

----------


## Blue_sky

_Dashuria e jetes_  te jep takime neper hotele? Mah, s'e di...ne botekuptimin tim _dashuria e jetes_ me le takime ne shtepine time ose te tijen, pra ne pranine e familjareve. _Dashuria e jetes_ le takime me miqet qe t'i njohesh dhe ti. Le takime tek restoranti i tije i preferuar ama...jo ne hotele.

----------


## ABSOLUTE

shume i keni perzi gjanat... Ketu shumica veq po ia fusin, pa e ditur e le me perjetuar, se sa eshte  fuqishme dashuria ne shikim te pare, natyrisht kur esht e dyanshme.

Ti LlaciPaco, kur ndjenja esht e fuqishme, nuk te vet per vese e sene paidhje se cfar ka ai/ajo... 
kerkah hiq s'koke.

blue, cka deshte me then  :perqeshje:

----------


## dibrani2006

_Dashuria me shikim te pare ?...eshte Sikur Dita po i afrohet Nates dhe mbaron aty.

Ndodh, por ka pakes raste te kesaj lloj dashurie._

----------


## _Candy_

Hmmm  dashuria me shikim te par ka raste qe harohet shpejt po ka dhe raste qe duhen shume 50% me 50% r chances

----------

